# Breaded Deer Tongue



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This is my first attempt at this, so I have no idea if this is the right process or not. 

Let the deer tongue soak in cold water with some salt overnight.
Put tongue in the crockpot and simmer on low for six hours. 
Remove tongue from crockpot and peel off outer tongue membrane. 
Slice into thin strips, and then bread. 

Since the meat is already cooked, it won’t take long for the hot oil to brown the breading mixture. 

After the breading is browned to your liking - throw on some seasoning and a little hot sauce!

To be honest, I don’t think I’ll be leaving antelope, deer, and elk tongues on the mountain anymore!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That looks good! Ill have to try it I guess. Tongue has been a challenging thing for me to eat. I ate pork tongue tacos with my dad at a taco stand one time and it messed with my head. I kept wondering if I was tasting the taco or if the taco was tasting me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

They cook muskox tongue on an episode of Meateater and claim it's delicious. What made you decide to go through with the work of removing the tongue in the first place?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

AF CYN said:


> They cook muskox tongue on an episode of Meateater and claim it's delicious. What made you decide to go through with the work of removing the tongue in the first place?


Good question! I have grandparents that made it through the Great Depression and in reading their journals, I came across parts where they talked about the food they ate and how nothing went to waste - head cheese, tongue, etc. I draw the line at liver - but figured if they ate the tongue then it was worth trying.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

looks great! I started saving tongues after goob inspired me to try elk tongue. didn't get anything with a tongue this year though.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've was always in the same train of thought as 3 arabians. I didn't want to taste something that could taste me back, but after trying some tongue tacos a coworker had brought to work I changed my tune real quick!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I had pork tongue a lot in Brazil, but I haven’t tried any sort of animal tongue since coming home from there nearly 10 years ago. I really don’t know why ...

I hope to draw a bison tag one of these days and I can’t wait to try bison tongue!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've saved the tongues from my animals this year, and stolen them from my friends' animals when they said they didn't want it. Only complaint is that on a deer, it's not very big.

If you treat it right, it's awesome stuff. Never tried breading it, but that looks great!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have cooked both Elk and Deer tongue, made tacos with it ...yummy!!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

We used to eat beef tongue frequently growing up. It was always good despite the fact that my mom was a poor cook.

I cut the tongue out of my antelope to try it, but it stunk the fridge up like a barn yard and I lost my appetite for it.

Your preparation looks good. I may have to try it again with a elk tongue or something a bit bigger than antelope.


----------

